# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  When will my "GEAR" kick in & frontloading explained...NOW READ IT!

## MIKE_XXL

I have been reading so many posts about when will my gear kick in...and quite frankly i am gettin gsick of it...so i decided to put up a post that will explain all of that in about as clear format as i can. No matter what gear you take, this formula applies to everything, the acctual numbers might be fictitious but the concept is the same no matter what gear you choose. First off all lets clear up the idea of esters. Esters do not slow down the initial release of hormones into blood stream they only extend the half-life of the drugs. Half-life mean that, that is you inject certain amount of drug, in a certain amount of day half of that drug will still be active. For example if you take 250mg of drug and its half life is 7 days, that means that in 7 days there will be 125mg of that drug still active in your system. With all AS once they are injected there is a huge release that takes place and most of the drug is in your system within 1 day. The only reason that some people do not feel the effect immediately is that the buildup of that drug to substantial/effective amount takes place over time. There is a solution to that; its called front loading. Front loading means taking double or triple (I recommend double) amount of the drug on your first day of the cycle. For example if you were planning to take 250mg of Sust per week, you would take 500mg on day 1 of your cycle. I hope this all makes sense and clears up a few misconceptions about when is my gear going to kick in, because its RIGHT NOW!!! As I said it works for everything, EQ, Deca , Test any ester, Tren Eenth, Masteron everythingjust the half lifes change.

Regular way of taking AS and its natural buildup progression:
Day 1  250mg
Day 7  125mg + 250mg = 375mg
Day 14  187.5 + 250mg = 437.5mg
Day 21  219.2 + 250mg = 469.2mg 
Day 28 - 234.6 + 250mg = 484.6mg
Day 35  242.3 + 250mg = 492.3mg
Day 42  246.1 + 250mg = 496.1mg


Now progression with Double Dose front loading:
Day 1  500mg
Day 7  250mg + 250mg = 500mg
Day 14  250mg + 250mg = 500mg
Day 21  250mg + 250mg = 500mg
Etc.

Now you tell me which cycle you want to be on  :Don't know:   :Big Grin:

----------


## angelxterminator

great post bro, maybe you should sticky this biatch for the newbs!

----------


## LimitsAreNothing

Man, You learn somthing new everyday!  :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> great post bro, maybe you should sticky this biatch for the newbs!


Yeah i think i will do that, the problem is getting them to read it...XXL

----------


## Blown_SC

Great post lil fella  :Big Grin:  .. 
Hey Mike, maybe sticky it in the educational threads section...  :Don't know:

----------


## Lunacy

Clears up front loading for me. Makes sence. Sticky for sure.

----------


## Anhydro78

Good now if people will only read it.

----------


## bluethunder

Thanks Mike

----------


## DEVLDOG

excellent post bro.

----------


## ttuPrincess

thanks Mike... coldstone has me doing that, but didnt really explain it to me.. thanks for making it clear.. i like that idea a lot!

----------


## 1badcamaro

excellent thread bro however even with all the info in the educational threads about many different topics you still get tons of questions that could be answered if the person would just take the time to read so like you said, i dont know if making it a sticky would even do any good.........but its worth a try

----------


## joevette

Nice post, I ussually frontload. It saves time.

----------


## Nickster#1

Thanks Mike. Now I know that for my first upcoming cycle I will frontload.

----------


## DOUGTM1SS

Great advice for Newbies Mike XXL

----------


## Warrior

I think this is a fantastic tool to figure out the best frontload: *Roid Calculator* <-- in JohnnyB's sig file  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## need2Bbig

Bump on the sticky...sweet post Mike

----------


## tdawg

i wish i knew to front load last week...in on week 2...i would have frontloaded if i knew how...great post...info helps  :Big Grin:

----------


## bd50

great post.. bumpin for the nubeez

----------


## S R H

bumppppppp bump bump.....

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Bump!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Can we keep thi sbumped for a while just so some new guys can read it...peace...XXL

----------


## angelxterminator

can you drink winny?
 :LOL:  
ttt

----------


## Angelis

I knew about half life and sh*t but I didnt even think about front loading I heard it over and over again but I never really paid any attention... I guess I learned something new

Bump for Newbs (like me)

----------


## NotSmall

Very informative post Mike, however when a newb asks "How long till my test kicks in?" I don't think they want to know what their blood levels are, they want to know how long till they see the effects. Obviously this gets a bit annoying for the guys who have been around for a while but it isn't really that unreasonable a question - I know it's a few years ago for you now, but surely you remember how anxious you were when you first injected yourself with a controlled substance.

----------


## nathanw21

great post. bump

----------


## DEVLDOG

johnny b's roid calculator is a good tool for measuring your daily blood levels.
bump

----------


## Justarting

> Now progression with Double Dose front loading:
> Day 1  500mg
> Day 7  250mg + 250mg = 500mg
> Day 14  250mg + 250mg = 500mg
> Day 21  250mg + 250mg = 500mg
> Etc.
> 
> Now you tell me which cycle you want to be on


Now just wondering here, In the article section of this post you say double the dosage on the first day to increase the buildup in the drug correct? So now on day 7, what does that +250 mg's mean? Are you doubling up on day7's, day 14's, and Day 21's dosage as well?

----------


## NotSmall

> Now just wondering here, In the article section of this post you say double the dosage on the first day to increase the buildup in the drug correct? So now on day 7, what does that +250 mg's mean? Are you doubling up on day7's, day 14's, and Day 21's dosage as well?


No, it means the residual 250mg from day1 plus the 250 that you inject on day7.

----------


## armzday

Thanks for the info.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> No, it means the residual 250mg from day1 plus the 250 that you inject on day7.


Correct!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Very informative post Mike, however when a newb asks "How long till my test kicks in?" I don't think they want to know what their blood levels are, they want to know how long till they see the effects. Obviously this gets a bit annoying for the guys who have been around for a while but it isn't really that unreasonable a question - I know it's a few years ago for you now, but surely you remember how anxious you were when you first injected yourself with a controlled substance.


What do you mean...i never inject myself with controled substances  :Devil Grin: ...

You are right about the effects thou...but if you front load your blood levels will increase to substancial levels quicker and there for the results will accumulate quicker as well, as you will not have to wait 3 weeks to get peek concentration...however good point Bro....XXL

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Great post, thanks bro!!!

----------


## NotSmall

> What do you mean...i never inject myself with controled substances ...


Yeah me neither bro, he he...





> You are right about the effects thou...but if you front load your blood levels will increase to substancial levels quicker and there for the results will accumulate quicker as well, as you will not have to wait 3 weeks to get peek concentration...however good point Bro....XXL


Thanks bro, I was worried you would think I was being argumentative. It was a good post, I was already sold on front loading but if I wasn't you would have converted me! 

NotSmall.

----------


## Son Of Khadafi

Thanks for the post

----------


## wired-up

> Yeah i think i will do that, the problem is getting them to read it...XXL


would you recommend this format for a first cycle of test e only?

(and a bump)  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## jason3500

Is this recommended for a fisrt cycle - frontloading?

----------


## Ultimate

I don't think there should be a problem with front loading on a first cycle... if anything you will start to get results sooner, which I think would be even better  :Smilie:

----------


## BajanBastard

I hope someone can help me out....i'm on 600 mg test EK when will it kick in? Thanks!  :Strong Smiley:  











































 :Devil Grin:

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Excellente mucho grachi.

----------


## P Rock

YO big MIke .... what if i frogot to front load at the begining of my cycle and i am two weeks into my cycle, could you double the dose for one shot, and then continue your regular dose to even it out. or is it too late and wait to front load on the next cycle?

----------


## Fit2bLarge

a bump on this tread never hurts

----------


## gonnagetBIG

bump this one for the newbs!!!

----------


## Beefkake31

Curious...what about Enthanate, would it be good to frontload? I mean would it hurt in anyway?

----------


## Beefkake31

Or maybe even going every 6 days instead of 7, might make it more stable.

----------


## Thegr8One

great info 
why isnt this a sticky yet???

----------


## dazbo

I could do with the same answer beefcake wants for the enanthate and also the same answer regarding what to do about front loading if mid cycle ???? Best to do double just to get to a level or not ??

Great post - just wish I seen it earlier !!

And Bump (Ha, still dont know what BUMP means !! lol)

----------


## bmg

bump

----------


## Warrior

> Curious...what about Enthanate, would it be good to frontload? I mean would it hurt in anyway?


Any heavy ester can be frontloaded - enanthate and decanoate are deffinitly candidates...

----------


## jo150

wait till the next cycle. <--- that's if he doesn't answer.

----------


## hardgainer1

so in theory you dont need to "kick off " your cycle with propianate if you "frontload" with double what your planned cypionate intake will be
for me that would have been almost 1500mg test cyp in my first day? or first week?

----------


## Warrior

> so in theory you dont need to "kick off " your cycle with propianate if you "frontload" with double what your planned cypionate intake will be
> for me that would have been almost 1500mg test cyp in my first day? or first week?


You could frontload with a lighter ester as an alternative to get blood levels up right away... Cypionate should be frontloaded within the first 4 or 5 days... I would suggest a testosterone cypionate cycle with a frontload like this: 500/500/250/.../250/.../250/.../250/ <-250mg EOD for the cycle which would equal 875mg per week.

----------


## hardgainer1

my cycle is 500 mg sus per week plus 250mg cyp per week. I front loaded by injecting a weeks worth (total of 750mgs test in 2 days) the 2 days before my "first" week. Im starting week 4 and feel pretty good.

----------


## Hollywood Harv

Its true that as soon as you inject the drug in you, it will start working at that moment...however I think alot of people want to know when they will start seeing the peak effect of that drug, that is when the drug will reach steady-state (dose in equals dose out), now based on the formula you have posted, steady state will achieved in 4-5 half lives and the steady state concentration of the drug will be:

C= Dose/VD*{1/(1-e^-KT)}

where: C= steady-state concentration
VD= the volume of distribution of the drug (obtained from a text)
K= elimination rate constant (= 0.697/Half-life)
T= dosing interval

With this formula you will be able to roughly calculate the peak concentration of the injectable steroid at steady state, where dose in will equal dose out. Your idea of front loading will get you to steady state faster, but depending on the half life of the drug it may only save you a couple days if that even. The true formula for a loading dose is the following=

Loading dose= C*V

where C= steady-state concentration and V= Volume of distribution of the drug

Now using this formula will result in a starting dose much larger then doubling the starting dose...so I would probaly recomend what XXL stated of just doubling your starting dose...however using the above loading dose formula you will be achiveing steady state concentrations immediately...however you may end up in the ER aswell.

----------


## hardgainer1

so basicallly the ol "you'll start feelin it weeks 5-6 is true"

----------


## susta12

i I just started 1cc deca and 1cc sustanon and injected in my ass, next day a lump at lower back can you help me??

----------


## wired-up

> i I just started 1cc deca and 1cc sustanon and injected in my ass, next day a lump at lower back can you help me??


  :1laugh: 



seriously though, start your own thread, don't hijack someone else's. your question isn't even related to the topic.

----------


## ianchov

Excellent post, bro.


Bump...

----------


## Jodster

I have always understood esters as a time release component. Sustenon is a blend of different esters for different rates of release. Why would any one even make prop if it was the same as enanthate but didn't last as long? 

Most orals however have the 17th position in the molecule modified that makes the half life longer and I know that orals are active right away.

The front loading sounds good as it still applies as to getting your levels up faster.

----------


## UniversityStudent

I'm just too new about this stuff...... but i thought that with test you would basically just take 500 mg a week..... but you guys are saying u have to calculate its half-life into how much u are taking...... not just inject yourself with another 500 mg?....... just trying to learn  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## dirtyvegas

awesome..learn somthin new here everyday.

----------


## Doc.Sust

in theory, the chart is correct only if the half life of every test,or steroid is 7 days. would i be wrong in saying tha this does not work if the half life is shorter than 7 days?

----------


## scriptfactory

> in theory, the chart is correct only if the half life of every test,or steroid is 7 days. would i be wrong in saying tha this does not work if the half life is shorter than 7 days?


I believe the half life of Test E is 4.5 days. This is what I have read online as well as in the product datasheet for Galenika Test E.

----------


## lilchef14

Great posting man... I'm glad I read this before I started my cycle. Bump!!!

----------


## dirtyvegas

this is one sweet thread ...everyone should know this..BUMP

----------


## BUDGIE

I had never heard of frontloading, glad i read this thread for 2nd cycle exc info

----------


## guest589745

I suppose this also increases the risks of gyno etc right?





> I have been reading so many posts about when will my gear kick in...and quite frankly i am gettin gsick of it...so i decided to put up a post that will explain all of that in about as clear format as i can. No matter what gear you take, this formula applies to everything, the acctual numbers might be fictitious but the concept is the same no matter what gear you choose. First off all let’s clear up the idea of esters. Esters do not slow down the initial release of hormones into blood stream they only extend the half-life of the drugs. Half-life mean that, that is you inject certain amount of drug, in a certain amount of day half of that drug will still be active. For example if you take 250mg of drug and it’s half life is 7 days, that means that in 7 days there will be 125mg of that drug still active in your system. With all AS once they are injected there is a huge release that takes place and most of the drug is in your system within 1 day. The only reason that some people do not feel the effect immediately is that the buildup of that drug to substantial/effective amount takes place over time. There is a solution to that; it’s called front loading. Front loading means taking double or triple (I recommend double) amount of the drug on your first day of the cycle. For example if you were planning to take 250mg of Sust per week, you would take 500mg on day 1 of your cycle. I hope this all makes sense and clears up a few misconceptions about “when is my gear going to kick in”, because it’s RIGHT NOW!!! As I said it works for everything, EQ, Deca , Test any ester, Tren Eenth, Masteron everything…just the half life’s change.
> 
> Regular way of taking AS and its natural buildup progression:
> Day 1 – 250mg
> Day 7 – 125mg + 250mg = 375mg
> Day 14 – 187.5 + 250mg = 437.5mg
> Day 21 – 219.2 + 250mg = 469.2mg 
> Day 28 - 234.6 + 250mg = 484.6mg
> Day 35 – 242.3 + 250mg = 492.3mg
> ...

----------


## bradster66

Makes perfect sense. Thanks.

----------


## Montgomery

So big mike, does this mean that any info ever posted on how prop works faster than e is bullshit? If E stays in the system longer, is it because enzymatic breakdown takes longer due to the longer ester, or is it because the longer ester prolongs emanation from the site of depot injection. If it's the later case, which I thought it was, the enzymes in the body would be able to eliminate the test more efficaciously as it was released, explaining the longer peak concentration time for E over prop. So what I'm saying is . . . how can an ester be longer lasting (as we've seen from emperical half lives of the various esters) and still act quickly. I don't see how the two can go together.

Or did I get it wrong altogether?

Montgomery

----------


## dirtyvegas

sticky it ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## BIGGEST J

> I have been reading so many posts about when will my gear kick in...and quite frankly i am gettin gsick of it...so i decided to put up a post that will explain all of that in about as clear format as i can. No matter what gear you take, this formula applies to everything, the acctual numbers might be fictitious but the concept is the same no matter what gear you choose. First off all lets clear up the idea of esters. Esters do not slow down the initial release of hormones into blood stream they only extend the half-life of the drugs. Half-life mean that, that is you inject certain amount of drug, in a certain amount of day half of that drug will still be active. For example if you take 250mg of drug and its half life is 7 days, that means that in 7 days there will be 125mg of that drug still active in your system. With all AS once they are injected there is a huge release that takes place and most of the drug is in your system within 1 day. The only reason that some people do not feel the effect immediately is that the buildup of that drug to substantial/effective amount takes place over time. There is a solution to that; its called front loading. Front loading means taking double or triple (I recommend double) amount of the drug on your first day of the cycle. For example if you were planning to take 250mg of Sust per week, you would take 500mg on day 1 of your cycle. I hope this all makes sense and clears up a few misconceptions about when is my gear going to kick in, because its RIGHT NOW!!! As I said it works for everything, EQ, Deca , Test any ester, Tren Eenth, Masteron everythingjust the half lifes change.
> 
> Regular way of taking AS and its natural buildup progression:
> Day 1  250mg
> Day 7  125mg + 250mg = 375mg
> Day 14  187.5 + 250mg = 437.5mg
> Day 21  219.2 + 250mg = 469.2mg 
> Day 28 - 234.6 + 250mg = 484.6mg
> Day 35  242.3 + 250mg = 492.3mg
> ...


OK nice tread but fore sure doesnt work for me..
had to try it myself and frondloaded test ent at1500mg tren ent 900mg
didnt do shit till week 5 stars off..maybe varies from persen to persen tho..
Peace J!!

----------


## Ragingapplesauce

THe math makes sense sir Gj :7up:

----------


## Jebac

> YO big MIke .... what if i frogot to front load at the begining of my cycle and i am two weeks into my cycle, could you double the dose for one shot, and then continue your regular dose to even it out. or is it too late and wait to front load on the next cycle?


by his formula it would make sense ..you would have more in your system from the point of injection but not from the begining so in week 3 you would have more mg in your system then if you would if you didnt frontload in week two

----------


## falcons 84

mann...i wish i read that earlier

----------


## smmrsm2000

Great info for newbies!!!!

----------


## TENNISADD2005

Great Post! Thank-you... wish I read read it sooner!

My question: 
I am on a 400mg TestC (1-14) and 300mgDeca (1-12)
I was told to split my injections twice a week - Thursday and Sunday
So first week I did 200mgx2 Testc & 150mgDecax2
And I have already had my first half for this week and plan to complete it with a second injection Sunday.

I was hoping to have the effect (mainly of the deca ) as we speak but it seems that I will have to wait another 2 1/2 weeks... is there a solution?

I have ordered a couple vials of DB Durabol which I thought I could incorporate into the cycle untill week 4 where the Nandrolone should kick in! Is this possible? I was really hoping to have the effects of the Deca as we speak and should have researched its "kicking in" timeline further.

Thanks

----------


## jws88

hey man that is a great post! im im glad u added it but wat if i hav taken my first shot can i take double next shot?

----------


## givemethejuice

bump

----------


## givemethejuice

great post

----------


## nightgyr

Oh man, I should have totally read this thread earlier. (>_<)"

If I'm already in my 2nd week of my Test E cycle (450mg), should I still bother with 'front loading', although it really isn't front loading anymore per se..

----------


## 03SvtCobra

VERY GOOD POST! This was a question I've been wondering recently, and with the way you explained it, it's easy to understand.

Thanks again!

----------


## pigrond

simple math its great thanks

----------


## bigdaddyreg

hey dude thanks for the imfo,and telling the newbie what works and what doesnt

----------


## liftin4life

People say EQ works better at 10-14wk range. Seems like if I frontload it to do it for 8wks, I'd have the SAME EFFECTIVE RANGE as a longer cycle without a frontload...RIGHT?

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

SHOULD YOU FRONT LOAD ON YOUR FIRST CYCLE????????

HOW BAD WILL SIDE EFFECTS (gyno, acne) BE IF YOU FRONT LOAD????

WHAT IS THE HALF LIFE OF TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE ???????

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

bump

----------


## Jon0489

I hope you're right, cause im gonna do that next cycle with my test and deca , but cany ou dwell on increasing the dose throughout the cycle

----------


## dhriscerr

Bumping this for STICKYYYYYYYY!!!! I just learned what frontloading is and the way you broke it down with mgs was awsome man!!! I know this is old but seriously awsome thread

----------


## Texans01

This post has been around almost 3 years now...Cleared things up for me. Thanks for the info.

----------


## No1_Brawler

ye thanks

----------


## Bojangles69

I still dont understand why it takes 4 weeks for Test E to kick in, I understand the frontloading formula, but is there a certain mg per lb of body weight threshold where the effects just start being felt?
He said he would explain when gear would kick in and if you read carefully its not mentioned ONCE in the whole post, just the mg progression in comparison to frontloading, I want to know WHY biologically, it takes roughly 4 weeks to work. That WAS NOT explained in this post as the title implied it would.

----------


## discodavie

bump - awesome post, started my cycle yesterday with frontloading test E. Love it... :7up:

----------


## cjp4eva

Bumper

----------


## pump.joe

> Yeah i think i will do that, the problem is getting them to read it...XXL


This noob read it!  :Glasses:

----------


## Rando911

Bump by a newbie

----------


## Gears

I see.

----------


## boss4romdabay

and if i where to run 500mgs of sus a week for 10 weeks, am i supposed to take 1000mgs on day 1 then 500 on day 7??? but why do i keep hearing people say that sus should be shot eod? would frontloading be necesary if i inject eod?

----------


## boss4romdabay

anybody??? :Frown:

----------


## Big

sust should be shot eod, and frontloading with sust is not needed, it's for long esters.

----------


## Wavelover

> sust should be shot eod, and frontloading with sust is not needed, it's for long esters.


Why not needed ? Sust consists of not only long ester but also medium and short ester.
Sust consists of 4 esters carried totaled 250 mg test. Proprionate and phenylpropionate work immediately after injection, they work only for short time, cypionate work later than the two above but vanished later. Decanoate is the longest ester starting to act and have very long life, that is why for sust users should wait 18 or 3 weeks to start PCT after the last injection.
Several days after the first sust injection the test level working are very low because only propionate and phenylpropionate play the role.
Front loading needed ???

----------


## Wavelover

> Why not needed ? Sust consists of not only long ester but also medium and short ester.
> Sust consists of 4 esters carried totaled 250 mg test. Proprionate and phenylpropionate work immediately after injection, they work only for short time, cypionate work later than the two above but vanished later. Decanoate is the longest ester starting to act and have very long life, that is why for sust users should wait 18 or 3 weeks to start PCT after the last injection.
> Several days after the first sust injection the test level working are very low because only propionate and phenylpropionate play the role.
> Front loading needed ???


SORRY it is not cypionate, the correct one is isocaproate.

----------


## borntobeblue

can you still frontload if you use dbol for a kickstart?

----------


## qwertyuio

How much do i have to frontload if im planning on taking test e for 12 weeks at 500mgs/wk? nebody?

----------


## WAR79

> How much do i have to frontload if im planning on taking test e for 12 weeks at 500mgs/wk? nebody?


You would take 500mg in one shot and then follow 250mgs for your second shot that wk, then follow the same 250mgs twice a wk for the remainder. I would have a monitor check that though.

So if you frontload the 500mgs the first shot does that mean you skip your last shot of your cycle or it really doesn't matter?

If your usinmg Tren with Test E you would just administer it regularly because it's a long ester...right? 14days?

1-12 Test E 300mgs twice a wk (frontload the 600mgs ist shot)
2-10 Tren E 175mgs twice a wk
Run HCG twice a wk @250iu until PCT starts 
Follow anthony Roberts PCT -HCG because I'll use it during my cycle to keep the boys in check and PCT responds better.

----------


## WAR79

Awesome thread to!!!! :7up:

----------


## bruteman

I still rather be on the first cycle. Frontloading may be favorable to some, but I am not a fan. I don't like going from not taking steroids to 500 mg all at once. I rather slowly build up the amount in my body, so that if I notice any sides or anything I can't tolerate I can adjust or stop taking them. Might take a little longer to reach the goal dosage, but worth it imo.

----------


## NATE0406

bump

----------


## g.gonzales90

awsome post im glad im taking the time to read everything good stuff to know and makes perfect sense

----------


## Kelleh

Bump

----------


## loellawrence

wow 
i dont read much but ha its the best thing iv read all year
bump

----------


## wnt2grow

I just wish I would have read this post a week ago, but either way great post!

----------


## kizza234

Do you recommend frontloading a first cycle of test E only?

I'm a little confused. 1st shot double (500), do you still do your 2nd shot that week? so monday 500, thursday 250, then 250 monday/thursday the rest of the way out?

----------


## CBGB

I haven't seen an answer yet. Is this recommended for a first cycle?

----------


## CptAmericaX

Good post thanks for explaining it

----------


## mick86

> Do you recommend frontloading a first cycle of test E only?
> 
> I'm a little confused. 1st shot double (500), do you still do your 2nd shot that week? so monday 500, thursday 250, then 250 monday/thursday the rest of the way out?


you would do your first 2 shots at double the dose. if your running 500mg pw for the duration of the cycle, you want to use 1000mg in the first week. if your shooting twice a week you split the 1000mg up over 2 shots of 500mg. 

For all the other weeks split up your weekly dose (500mg) into 2 shots of 250mg. Hope that helped.

.....Mon...Thurs
w1 500...500
w2 250...250
w3 250...250
w4 250...250
w5 250...250

ect

----------


## hankdiesel

After reading this I am now sure I will frontload my omnadren ....cycle starts next week.

----------


## CBGB

Bump. Is frontloading recommended for a first cycle?

----------


## crabmasta

i just did my ifrst shot of enanthate 300mg 2 days ago should i just do my second shot tomarrow? the front load method sounds good i will use it next time for sure. any advice to me would help hell of a alot i am knowleable but still like the adive to learn as much as possible.i got a bottle of enanthate 300mg and was goin to dose every four days then when im done with this bottle continue onto another stacked with an additional roid and suggestions? estrogen blockers while on my cycle?

----------


## Ace250

Hey guys ive got 20ml of test e (250) sitting at home and i am anxious to start my *first* cycle. I was going to go for the simple =

week 1 - 10 : Mon - (1ml , 250) and Thurs - (1ml , 250)..

Reading this i am keen to front load but at the same time im scared to be jabbing 1000mg of test off the bat for a first cycle. And if i do so, ill need to reduce the duration of my cycle to 9 weeks as opposed to 10.

Any tips guys ??

----------


## JasonT

> can you still frontload if you use dbol for a kickstart?


bump...curious to know as well

----------


## Lala44

It's a beauty of a post......very self explanatory.

----------


## asto_86

I dont get it... test e has a halflife of 5.25 days from what i've been reading. The standard protocol is to shoot it once every 3.5 days. 3.5 days does not take a shot of 250 down to 125.. it's 192.5. Wouldnt continuing every 3.5 days just keep bumping up the total amount eventually waay beyond 500 a week? 5.25 days equals .5 (halflife) 3.5 days equals about .77 of the halflife. does this make sense or am I crazy?

----------


## kane29

hi mate i wonder if you can help me.ive had a bottle of test propianate for a while and im unsure how to use it.its a ten ml bottle and ive banged up a 0.5 just to c.any tips on how i should do it,like.how much should i bang up and how long till the next shot.ive just started on this site today and ive found it hard to navagate round it so i dont even know if youll get ths but its worth a try.thx for helping if you can.dan.

----------


## Big

> hi mate i wonder if you can help me.ive had a bottle of test propianate for a while and im unsure how to use it.its a ten ml bottle and ive banged up a 0.5 just to c.any tips on how i should do it,like.how much should i bang up and how long till the next shot.ive just started on this site today and ive found it hard to navagate round it so i dont even know if youll get ths but its worth a try.thx for helping if you can.dan.


first read our educational threads, then start your own thread in the correct section and list your stats and ask any questions that remain.

----------


## .deaffob

Thank you for this. Clears some important stuff up.

----------

